# Online PLL Trainer



## molarmanful (Dec 14, 2014)

I have made a new PLL trainer online here: http://s.codepen.io/molarmanful/debug/VYLqLz. I have a Mac, so badmephisto's trainer doesn't work; so I made this for anyone who needs a PLL trainer but cannot support the program. Comments? Questions? Suggestions?


----------

